# My New Still Developing Temporary Shop



## MarksCaribbeanWoodworks (Feb 13, 2016)

I finally got a minute after building a new workbench to take a couple of pics of some progress. The bench still needs a vise but I found the wheel for it a dumpster one day when I was tossing out some stuff so that is a solid start. 

This was a 2 bedroom in my house and I knocked down the dividing wall and you might be able to see the concrete line for that. 

This is still temporary because when I finish with kitchen mahogany cabinets this shop will become a guest bedroom and study.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 13, 2016)

Holy cow! We can see the floor!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Feb 13, 2016)

That's a good looking bench, mahogany? Tony


----------



## MarksCaribbeanWoodworks (Feb 13, 2016)

Tony said:


> That's a good looking bench, mahogany? Tony


No but it looks like that though doesn't it. It's what I like to call_ lumberyardisies treated piney cherry. _ Or is other woods treated pine stained with some old cherry stain I had laying around


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 13, 2016)

Nothing like a nice workbench as a cornerstone for your shop. Nice work, and looking forward to seeing some of your mahogany creations. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------

